
Announcing a beta release of the Android SDK - davidw
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2008/08/announcing-beta-release-of-android-sdk.html
======
wmf
"We regret to inform developers that Android 1.0 will not support 3.5" floppy
disks."

Classic.

------
lpgauth
Anyone exited by this? Anyone on HN developing something for Android? Just
wondering what the platform looks like, I'm writing two apps for the iPhone
and was maybe considering doing something on my on time for android if the
platform is decent.

~~~
davidw
I'm fairly happy with it - it really is pretty open, and will only get more
open with time.

